# Halfords selling megs yellow bucket £7



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

Just thought I'd let people know. I thought it was a good price and there a great little addition to any Detailing collection. Try also stick the grit guard to go with it.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Good price! £7.70 in carparts4less after oct10 discount

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549777391&0&cc5_759


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Went into Halfords to get a bulb the other day, so i thought I'd pick another one up to use with my Wheel Woolies. They're great buckets


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Got the last one in my local Halfords, bloke said they can't get them in quick enough!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Got one of these buckets today as a third bucket for doing wheels to save me emptying and refilling, they do seem quite sturdy. The grit guards that can be bought to accompany them seem good, I didn't buy one but could see that the tabs are fixed and won't continually fall off like they do on my other current grit guards.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Cheers for the heads up - one purchased over lunch, will give it go tomorrow


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Online these are currently showing as being £7.65 when bought with a Trade card (£7.20 without), however I paid just £6.12 for one in the Northallerton store today using my Trade card. Always worth double checking the Trade pricing as sometimes their systems seem to go a bit crazy.


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

Been looking at cheap bucket options today, cheers for the head up, perfect timing.....just reserved two.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

B&Q £1 buckets are now 97p


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

...and, in Halfords, the grit guards are ONLY £8.80 each!


----------



## Tashfeen (May 12, 2017)

Thanks guys. Picked up two buckets and grit guard 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cheers for this.Have two but need another for wheels.Solid buckets without breaking the bank


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Mikesphotaes said:


> ...and, in Halfords, the grit guards are ONLY £8.80 each!


These came up as £7.48 with my Trade card, still a good bit dearer that the Scratch Shield ones can be bought for. The thing that I like about the Meguiars' ones is that they are a single plastic piece, the tabs are forever falling off on my Scratch Shield ones and it gets a bit frustrating - I should really get them cable tied together.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just picked up a bucket for £6.08 with my trade card


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

Just collected mine £6.12 with trade card... feel like I’ve been done out of 4p


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

PAV331 said:


> Just collected mine £6.12 with trade card... feel like I've been done out of 4p ��


lol I wrongly thought I'd got it at £6.08 but after checking again it cost me £6.12! :lol:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Cheers for the heads up. Picked up two buckets and grit guards today.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Bought a pair today for £7.30 each! They certainly look the part









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Do these come with lids ?
Cant see any in the ads or peoples pics.
TIA


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

dholdi said:


> Do these come with lids ?
> Cant see any in the ads or peoples pics.
> TIA


No lids with these.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Are they just getting rid of these ready for the new silver ones coming in?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh dear! :doublesho

I hope no one sees me washing my car with a yellow one if 2018 model year colour is silver!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I got a couple of these a few weeks back from ECP. Use with the grit guards I already had and got a couple of lids from ebay. Quality buckets for no money and make great seats with the lids. Handy when doing the wheels. Also picked up some black WASH & RINSE stickers from eBay to make things perfect!


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Forsh said:


> Oh dear! :doublesho
> 
> I hope no one sees me washing my car with a yellow one if 2018 model year colour is silver!


:lol:

Same!


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

My thought too. Sick of them turning their noses up and being prudish about outdoor orgies at my house, this would just be adding fuel to the fire.



Forsh said:


> Oh dear! :doublesho
> 
> I hope no one sees me washing my car with a yellow one if 2018 model year colour is silver!


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 22, 2015)

do these work with the gamma seal lid?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

ace2000 said:


> do these work with the gamma seal lid?


Yes, I have done this myself, although the lid cost more than the bucket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I jumped on the bandwagon x2









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I like the look of them but I can't help thinking that by the time I've got 2 of them with the guards I could have got 2 of the Dodo Juice ones with guards and seat lids including delivery!


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

Who sells the dodo ones on here mate??


----------



## graeme hell (Nov 18, 2017)

i guess nobody. i have never seen dodo 2 buckets with lids and grit guards under £40..
i have been to my local halfords 3 times and no meg buckets in stock


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

graeme hell said:


> i guess nobody. i have never seen dodo 2 buckets with lids and grit guards under £40..
> i have been to my local halfords 3 times and no meg buckets in stock


click and collect?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

£7.53 at Carparts4less with free delivery - WINTER12 code
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549777391&0&cc5_759

They show black but deliver yellow with logo

:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

They are really good solid buckets too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

c87reed said:


> Online these are currently showing as being £7.65 when bought with a Trade card (£7.20 without), however I paid just £6.12 for one in the Northallerton store today using my Trade card. Always worth double checking the Trade pricing as sometimes their systems seem to go a bit crazy.


My halfords always told me my trade card doesnt work with car cleaning stuff, is that a recent change


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I do not need buckets as i just got some new white ones, but i want these yellow ones


----------



## stse88 (Jul 12, 2017)

I caved in and brought a set lol. Now to explain to the missus why I spent so much on buckets and what's wrong with the B&Q ones lol

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Bought another bucket today with a grit guard.


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Yup, still about, got one for wheels

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> My halfords always told me my trade card doesnt work with car cleaning stuff, is that a recent change


I registered my trade card on my halfords account and it gives me trade prices on polishes such as autoglym etc so i would say they told you wrong mate.


----------

